# [EVDL] EV Works fuel gauge



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Is that written to read from a certain piece of equipment?

Mike



> Willie McKemie <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On Thu, May 12, 2011 at 09:22:23PM -0600, Mike Nickerson wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mike Willmon wrote:
> > Is that written to read from a certain piece of equipment?
> >
> > Mike
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Willie, 

If the gauge your using is old it could have a flat or dead spot that could
cause that jump to empty. Does it jump to empty at random or when it gets to
a specific point on the gauge? Might, if you can, try a different gauge.
Can't hurt to give that a spin. I will be connecting mine up this week. 

Pete 

-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Request-for-data-on-pack-life-for-FLA-and-LiFePO4-in-miles-tp3518210p3520755.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Guys

The device page shows that it has been discontinued. Does anyone know
if it's going to be available in the future? Maybe a newer version? Do
current users/owners like/recommend it?

DAC



> gottdi <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Willie,
> >
> > If the gauge your using is old it could have a flat or dead spot that could
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sender maybe but there is no sender here. What is the resistance of the POT
you are trying? I bet it is way to high of resistance. I am recollecting
that the resistance needed is a hundred ohms, maybe a little more than that.


Easy start would be to measure the resistance of the meter. That much
resistance used as the sender then will give you approximately half a tank
indication. Unless the gauge is one of those really old bi-metal pointers
with the wire wound around it and the heat of the wire makes it flex. 

Sincerely,
Mark Grasser


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of gottdi
Sent: Friday, May 13, 2011 1:28 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV Works fuel gauge

Willie, 

If the gauge your using is old it could have a flat or dead spot that could
cause that jump to empty. Does it jump to empty at random or when it gets to
a specific point on the gauge? Might, if you can, try a different gauge.
Can't hurt to give that a spin. I will be connecting mine up this week. 

Pete 

-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Request-for-dat
a-on-pack-life-for-FLA-and-LiFePO4-in-miles-tp3518210p3520755.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh Ya, was wondering what the device was. Looks neat, will take a closer
look. Thanks.

Mike



> Willie McKemie <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > On Fri, May 13, 2011 at 09:04:24AM -0800, Mike Willmon wrote:
> > > Is that written to read from a certain piece of equipment?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Isn't that the unit Jack talked about where the adjusting pot makes the zero
positive at one extreme, moving to max positive in the middle where it
switches to max negative and then back to zero negative at the other
extreme?
Gerhard

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Willie McKemie
Sent: Friday, May 13, 2011 1:56 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] EV Works fuel gauge



> Mike Nickerson wrote:
> 
> > Mike
> > www.evalbum.com/2778
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes this is the same device that Jack talks about. It is still in production
and available. 

http://www.evworks.com.au/index.php?product=INS-ZEVA-FGDP



Pete 

-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Request-for-data-on-pack-life-for-FLA-and-LiFePO4-in-miles-tp3518210p3521015.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> gottdi wrote:
> > Willie,
> >
> > If the gauge your using is old it could have a flat or dead spot that could
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Rick, 

That is actually the old one you posted. The one I posted is the newer one
that will do any gauge and will do the tach gauge as an amp meter. The newer
more expensive one is the best. But they both work. The ZEVA Plus is the one
you want.

http://www.evworks.com.au/index.php?product=INS-ZEVA-FGDP

Pete 

-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Request-for-data-on-pack-life-for-FLA-and-LiFePO4-in-miles-tp3518210p3523318.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

No, it's working fine for me. The original owner had it installed backwards
so it was acting kind of strange (going towards full as I drove), but it has
been working great since I turned it around. It was even pretty well
matched for my cell size (100Ah Thundersky) without adjustment.

It has a pretty linear ramp also. I wonder if yours is defective?

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Willie McKemie
> Sent: Friday, May 13, 2011 11:56 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: [EVDL] EV Works fuel gauge
> 
>


> Mike Nickerson wrote:
> >
> > > Mike
> > > www.evalbum.com/2778
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My gauge doesn't need the 12v interruption to read full. It is wired in the
middle of the pack so it sees charging current (backwards) as well as
discharging current. It registers towards full as the vehicle is charged.
It has seen lots of charge/discharge cycles and always seems to get back to
full when it should.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Willie McKemie
> Sent: Friday, May 13, 2011 5:46 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV Works fuel gauge
> 
>


> gottdi wrote:
> > > Willie,
> > >
> > > If the gauge your using is old it could have a flat or dead spot that
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mike Nickerson wrote:
> > My gauge doesn't need the 12v interruption to read full. It is wired in the
> > middle of the pack so it sees charging current (backwards) as well as
> > discharging current. It registers towards full as the vehicle is charged.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Damien MAguire wrote:
> 
> > I have never used the evwork gauge driver but i have been using a pwm
> > fuel gauge driver or should i say trying to use a pwm fuel driver for
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have exchanged emails with Jack on the subject. He has not had much 
success it would seem. Sadly i think this problem will be present in a 
lot of modern vehicles. I even breadboarded up a circuit with a digital 
potentiometer thinking this would be more like the sensors. Again , I 
could fill up no problem but the gauge would stay on full for over a 
half hour when commanded to drop to half. Useless. Removing the dash to 
get at the instrument is a pain. Airbag , steering wheel etc need to go. 
Simply not worth the grief.

Damien

On 15/05/2011 16:22, Martin WINLOW wrote:
>
>


> Damien MAguire wrote:
> >
> >> I have never used the evwork gauge driver but i have been using a pwm
> >> fuel gauge driver or should i say trying to use a pwm fuel driver for
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Damien,

Did you get anywhere with explaining your woes to EVWorks? MW



> Damien MAguire wrote:
> 
> > I have exchanged emails with Jack on the subject. He has not had much
> > success it would seem. Sadly i think this problem will be present in a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Martin,
I didn't bother to be honest. Firstly i hadn't bought their product and 
second i didn't see really what they could do. The issue is in the car. 
I believe the even more modern vehicles use can bus to talk to the dash. 
This brings even more fun and games! A lot to be said for an older 
vehicle or kit car donor!

Damien


On 15/05/2011 17:46, Martin WINLOW wrote:
> Hi Damien,
>
> Did you get anywhere with explaining your woes to EVWorks? MW
>
>


> Damien MAguire wrote:
> >
> >> I have exchanged emails with Jack on the subject. He has not had much
> >> success it would seem. Sadly i think this problem will be present in a
> ...


----------

